# 3 things you're grateful for



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Try and think of 3 things daily and post here if you want to share  

1. My health
2. My family
3. It's a beautiful day today


----------



## Purplemayne (May 27, 2014)

1. Food 
2.Weed
3.Science
Thinking of a 3rd one took a lot of time.


----------



## dodobrains (May 1, 2014)

1. Mother
2. Health
3. MY BED!!


----------



## pemigwasset (May 28, 2014)

My skis
My best friend and family
My education


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

1.Internet
2.Games
3.Family (for the most part)


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

My health 
My parents help with my daughter
Being able to eat enough food to feed 10 people and yet not be obease(but I am trying to change that for mental n physical health reasons)


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Random question...I'd be thankful if someone could tell me what people mean when they type things like my DD did this today, or a CAT said that, or SWIM went here or there, and things like that.... I don't understand it, it makes no sense to me, I can't think of the other few similar things people type, but even if I knew those ones it would be good


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

. My parents .
. My health .
. Internet .


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Food
Humor
Mind


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

- Being alive
- My health
- Living in the USA


----------



## SternumCrushingBison (Dec 7, 2013)

1. tea
2. logic
3. the physical world in which to play


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

1. Family
2. Having a decent job
3. Health


----------



## music071 (May 10, 2014)

1. my life
2. family & friends
3. Internet, because im an internet addict lol


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

-The person I love.
-My health.
-The internet. I've had bitter-sweet experiences on the internet, but I met the person I love through it so I'll always be grateful it exists. >.<


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Parents, friends, Internet


----------



## Guigo (Sep 22, 2012)

- Coca-Cola
- Ice
- Rum


----------



## 15 feet (Jun 8, 2014)

Too many to list which is a good thing. But to answer OP:

Air I can breathe,

Water pitcher with a filter.

Relatively pain free and mostly healthy.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

1. Country,
2. Health, and
3. Education & Carrier


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

bdsm said:


> 1. Social anxiety
> 2. Depression


I take it that those 2 have brought an unexpected fortune of some kind.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

My home
My job
My perseverance


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

My family/friends
My health physical and mental
My creativity


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. The first 28 years

2. My intuition

3. The ability to see bad stuff coming a mile off. Just enough time.


----------



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

1. Life (health in general)
2. My parents and relatives
3. Wealth


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

- my mom and family
- God 
- my computer


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

I am thankful for: 
- having wonderful parents 
- a home to live in 
- the fact that everyone is well and happy


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

-Jesus Christ
-Love
-family


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

family
health
work


----------



## Jarmen (Jun 17, 2014)

1. My family
2. My life situation
3. Internet


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

1. Your life
2. My life
3 Our lifes


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

I am grateful for:
My good health.
My intelligence.
My perseverance.


----------



## JohnH4 (Jun 15, 2014)

My Anxiety
My Practice
My Teacher


----------



## sammy555 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm grateful for:
1. My dog
2. Health
3. Life


----------



## VividImagination (Aug 20, 2013)

I am grateful for intelligence, scientific research and boundless imagination.


----------



## Kabsef (Jun 20, 2014)

1.My niece (who is older than me and is basically going through the same **** as me)
2.Internet
3.Computers


----------



## Kabsef (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabsef said:


> 1.My niece (who is older than me and is basically going through the same **** as me)
> 2.Internet
> 3.Computers


Please can I add a fourth one?
4.Bands


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

1. My Family
2. My relatively good health
3. My financial/living situation


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

1. This site. 
2. My health.
3. My dog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1. My girlfriend
2. My parents
3. Big John Steak & Onion existing


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

- hope
- a bed to sleep in
- a wake up call from someone close to me.


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)

1. Going to college
2. My health
3. And the internet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1. My family(including girlfriend)
2. Not being completely broke yet
3. Having the creative spirit


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I like this thread 

1. My health.
2. My five senses.
3. Family support.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

1. I'm not living in poverty
2. I was born healthy with no disabilities. 
3. My parents love me enough to not kick me out of the house because I don't even deserve to still be living with them.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

1. my mom and family
2. God and forgiveness
3. the internet and access to information and knowledge


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

1.The fact that I'm still alive and breathing is the most grateful thing 
2.My mom,dad and my sister
3.Being able to use internet


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

1. Definitely my family
2. Music
3. Of course the interwebz, without it I would not be connected to outside world.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

1. Again, my mom and family one of the only reasons I'm still sane right now.
2. God, the other reason I'm still sane. 
3. hope that I will overcome sp.


----------



## 15 feet (Jun 8, 2014)

No problem breathing due to relative clean air.
Enough money for food/water until the next pay check.
Clothes


----------



## Triptune (Jul 8, 2014)

1. My boyfriend who sticked with me for three 'official' years and two dramatic years before that, and still loves me like I'm the only woman on the world.
2. Late night public transport, where I can share the silence of an empty train or bus with only myself, my music and my thoughts, where I can look at everyone passing by through the window, hidden in my scarf or sweater, and wonder how every stranger's life is. It's relaxing to be honest. It's one of the only things that can truly make me feel peaceful
3. That was about it I guess.


----------



## LovelyBlueRose394 (Jul 11, 2014)

Opportunities in life
My few but genuine friends
My fractured ankle healing up (Meaning no more crutches, woohoo!)


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

1. My girlfriend.

Sat staring at the screen for 10 minutes and couldn't think of anything else but I suppose I might as well put down my one thing.


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

Faith hope and empathy


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

family, my outlook and music to keep me going


----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

my dad, my sister, my dad's house


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

1. Medication
2. Job Opportunity with BlueCross BlueShield! 
3. Still Alive!


----------



## ThunderChild (May 23, 2014)

1. Close with my sis

2. Not missing any limbs

3. Not living on the street


----------



## twinpeas (Jun 29, 2014)

-Books (including notebooks)
-Hot showers
-Sylvia Plath


----------



## Htki (Jul 10, 2014)

-Family
-Very good friend
-Seem to be quite healthy outside the mental department:b


----------



## SugarSpunSister (Apr 8, 2013)

Family, Music, Irn Bru :yes


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Irn Bru? ^smh


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

. People who genuinely care about me
. My animals
. Coffee


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

-Good family
-My sense of humor, which makes life bearable
-Dogs


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

1.) The fact that I'm not terribly ugly
2.) Internet
3.) Family


----------



## ilikesloths (Jun 1, 2014)

My cats
That the tanning place has five dollar upgrades every Friday
My job


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

1. I'm alive
2. I'm handsome
3. I'm confident


----------



## aries21 (Oct 30, 2010)

My son
Health 
Blessings


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

- my mom
- my relationship with God
- a place to live
- access to therapy/counseling.

I had to add another one.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

1. Harry Potter
2. Kind people
3. Tomorrow


----------



## kennady438 (Aug 9, 2014)

1. My bed
2. Fast metabolism
3. God's mercy


----------



## Rhabdophis (Mar 11, 2014)

* My computer
* Coffee
* Sugar


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Warm bed
Thinking of getting a future dog
Imagining a newly decorated space at home

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

nature 

music 

individuality


----------

